# The Liberal Mindset



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

"Do as I say and not as I do because I know better than all of you". That's pretty much it. Everyone knows California has been in a drought and no one has been screaming louder than the bumbling ninnies in the LA city council about people "conserving water". Of course that only means the little people and not them. Apparently they like to have their cars washed (on the public dime) about 3 times per week. What normal person washes their car more than once a week? But hey, if you're in charge and the taxpayers are paying for it why not! These people disgust me.



> Supervisor Mark Ridley-Thomas had his cars washed more frequently than any of the others, according to the documents obtained under the state public records law. In 2014, Ridley-Thomas had one of his Chrysler 300 Limited sedans washed an average of 2.7 times per week. After the mandate in April, workers washed it 3.1 times per week.





> *None* of the supervisors' representatives answered questions Tuesday about their use of carwashes.


 Of course they didn't....bunch of a-holes!

What drought? Some L.A. County supervisors have their cars washed 2, 3 times a week


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Silly Sasquatch, laws are only for US not the politicians.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I wash my cars with sparkling Italian water :teapot:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Did it ever occur to you that he may have had it dry cleaned?:lol:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They are still so confident of their low information, knuckle headed, constituency. They know they will still be elected again and again no matter what they do. Just look to the boob in our house and who is running to replace him for proof.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The scenario Sasquatch describes is what is wrong with politics in a nut shell. Control of others and take what you can. Both parties.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> They are still so confident of their low information, knuckle headed, constituency. They know they will still be elected again and again no matter what they do. Just look to the boob in our house and who is running to replace him for proof.


It's maddening. So many bottom feeder's in office. And so many people brainwashed to keep them in. Heck, just look closer to home. I truly do not understand how someone so incredibly inept as Sheila J Lee stays in office. It frustrates me that I am unable to see what keeps her constituents voting for her.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

How does this guy get elected?


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Mistakes we have made with our elected officials:
1) We allowed them to exempt themselves from numerous laws (we did not learn from animal farm?)
2) We allow congress to control its own pay (how stupid are we???)

I also noticed that in the PRK (people's republic of Kalifornia) they cut off farming water before they cut off the golf courses. In fact, I have not seen any reports of ANY golf courses being shut down. Tom Selleck seems to be hogging the headlines.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Viper said:


> It's maddening. So many bottom feeder's in office. And so many people brainwashed to keep them in. Heck, just look closer to home. I truly do not understand how someone so incredibly inept as Sheila J Lee stays in office. It frustrates me that I am unable to see what keeps her constituents voting for her.


She's a black female democrat.
Glad I could help you with that.
:mrgreen:


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> She's a black female democrat.
> Glad I could help you with that.
> :mrgreen:


They only vote for brothers and sisters who are down with the struggle.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Do you know why we have stupid politicians? Because we have stupid voters.
Case in point: How many of you get your science from Rush Limburger? If you think that global warming is a liberal invention (because Fox news told you so) then you are a knucklehead for getting your facts from entertainers.

There is rampant stupidity on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nobody invented a natural earth cycle.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> How does this guy get elected?


Yeah this congressman is a total moron. I hope he is not on drugs, cause he certainly acts and look like he is high.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SDF880 said:


> How does this guy get elected?


Georgia's 4th Congressional District has some of the dumbest fools in the state. Johnson is in his 5th term if you can believe it!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I wasn't aware that there was a possibility of a Liberal Mind Set...I didn't think Liberals had a working brain to begin with!


----------

